# EEA Family permit (unmarried partner)



## bueno926 (Nov 16, 2012)

Greetings!
I have browsed through the forums and I have to say all the information i've found is very useful! Furthermore i would just want to request some assistance and clarifications for my current situation and every bit of help and advice would be much appreciated!

I am a Filipino male 26 years of age currently residing in the philippines, my partner (25 years of age) is an EEA national, born in germany but lived here in the philippines since she was around 9 years old. We met in 2009 and we officially started living together in February 2010 with her mom (I moved-in to her place),so we've been living together for more than 2 years. Just recently she moved to the UK,specifically just this september of 2012 and she is now currently renting a place there with her sister also an EEA national. She is currently working part-time so she isn't earning that much yet but is expecting to work full time really soon. And I would want to state that we do have funds available to support ourselves while I seek full time employment if I were to be approved on my application thanks to some support as well from her mom and my parents. So basically I would want to apply for a family permit under the "unmarried partner category" to eventually join her and live with her in the Uk.

Current documents I have with me are as follows:
1. certificate of a joint bank account
2. lots of pictures together with both of our families, friends with dates as well dating back til 2010
3. a letter from her stating in detail how our relationship began and our plans living together when i get to the UK
4. copies of different government ID's showing both of our addresses
5. An affidavit of cohabitation 
6. a copy of her birth certificate and passport endorsed by the german embassy here in the philippines and my philippine passport as well
7. A notarized letter from her mom confirming that we've been living together in the same household since early 2010

As of right now this is all that I have, since I've been living with her mom i don't have documents like joint bills and leases, would this be an issue?

We are still waiting for her to start working full time before she could send me a copy of her paycheck and contract of employment once she starts, would it be best for us to wait?Or is it okay if she were to send a copy of her paychecks for her current job?Is her income to be an issue in our application?

What would be good supporting documents to include in regards to showing that she is currently renting in the UK?

And lastly are there some documents that I have missing that would help support my application? and based on what I already have what would you think would be my chances?

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


bueno926 said:


> Greetings!
> I have browsed through the forums and I have to say all the information i've found is very useful! Furthermore i would just want to request some assistance and clarifications for my current situation and every bit of help and advice would be much appreciated!
> 
> I am a Filipino male 26 years of age currently residing in the philippines, my partner (25 years of age) is an EEA national, born in germany but lived here in the philippines since she was around 9 years old. We met in 2009 and we officially started living together in February 2010 with her mom (I moved-in to her place),so we've been living together for more than 2 years. Just recently she moved to the UK,specifically just this september of 2012 and she is now currently renting a place there with her sister also an EEA national. She is currently working part-time so she isn't earning that much yet but is expecting to work full time really soon. And I would want to state that we do have funds available to support ourselves while I seek full time employment if I were to be approved on my application thanks to some support as well from her mom and my parents. So basically I would want to apply for a family permit under the "unmarried partner category" to eventually join her and live with her in the Uk.
> ...


You have gathered some basic supporting documents, which should allow you to obtain the EEA - Family Permit. It would had been better, if some other legal documents were included, such as: Lease Agreements, Insurance Policies, Loans, etc. However, it isn't the end of the world.

There's no need to wait for her to find full time employment, but a single payslip should be included in this application. Mind her income is not an issue for this matter.

Good Luck!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## bueno926 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for the quick response! 

Okay that's good to know! i guess I'd be applying earlier than I thought! Just a little bit of clarification, 

How about the supporting document showing that she is currently renting? would a letter from the landlord be sufficient?

And it is good to know that income is not an issue, but isn't it that we have to prove that we are able to support ourselves once I relocate?

And since we've been apart for like 2 months now, we speak through skype almost everyday since she's left the country, is it necessary for us to show this? and how would be the best method to do so just screenshots?I do have phone cards stacked as well wondering if that would help? 

Lastly, about the cover letter, would it be best that I made one as well? and could you give me a brief summary of what specific information is necessary at the letter to support my application?just to be sure if the letter we already have is complete

again thank you so very much!


----------



## chad1017 (Nov 22, 2011)

bueno926 said:


> Thank you so much for the quick response!
> 
> Okay that's good to know! i guess I'd be applying earlier than I thought! Just a little bit of clarification,
> 
> ...



How about the supporting document showing that she is currently renting? would a letter from the landlord be sufficient?- yes. A letter stating that he is aware or allows additional tenant.

And since we've been apart for like 2 months now, we speak through skype almost everyday since she's left the country, is it necessary for us to show this? and how would be the best method to do so just screenshots?I do have phone cards stacked as well wondering if that would help?

-yes. It will show that when she left PI, u are still communicating with each other as part of the continous relationship after the cohabitation. Thats right make a screep caption from ur skype, u mught want to higlight the conversation before the screeshot bcos it will look blurd. Dont copy paste just the conversation. Also it will show records there too if u made a video call not just chatting.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi


bueno926 said:


> Thank you so much for the quick response!
> 
> Okay that's good to know! i guess I'd be applying earlier than I thought! Just a little bit of clarification, How about the supporting document showing that she is currently renting? would a letter from the landlord be sufficient?


No, this is not necessary. Nonetheless, she can make a brief reference on the cover letter.


bueno926 said:


> And it is good to know that income is not an issue, but isn't it that we have to prove that we are able to support ourselves once I relocate?


No, unless she claims to be an student or self-sufficient.


bueno926 said:


> And since we've been apart for like 2 months now, we speak through skype almost everyday since she's left the country, is it necessary for us to show this? and how would be the best method to do so just screenshots?I do have phone cards stacked as well wondering if that would help?


No, whilst completing the application, you will be given the opportunity to elaborate on this particular.


bueno926 said:


> Lastly, about the cover letter, would it be best that I made one as well? and could you give me a brief summary of what specific information is necessary at the letter to support my application?just to be sure if the letter we already have is complete
> 
> again thank you so very much!


*First Paragraph:* A brief introduction of the EEA National and a description of their non-EEA spouse/patner. Details such as, length of marriage and details of their trip/relationship are very important.

*Second Paragraph:* Kindly and respectfully ask for the Family Permit to be issued, as indicated on DIRECTIVE 2004/38C, for which you are submitting supporting documents. Those documents need to be listed.

*Third Paragraph:* Kindly assure the information provided is true, and should they have the need to contact you, they can do it by email (make sure you put it down) or telephone (make sure to include international access codes)

*SHE NEEDS TO SIGN IT!*

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## bueno926 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello again Jrge! once again i would want to thank you for all the useful information you have provided, I've been gathering my supporting documents lately before i finally send out my application, i just still have an issue i am concerned about I hope you would be able to address:

Firstly with the list of documents I already have, since I actually moved in to her place we do not have leases or joint bills because all of those are addressed to the name of my partners mom, of course all would also be stated at the cover letter and the letter her mom composed but regardless,would you think letters from our friends and families explaining our relationship and stating that we have been together for more than 2 years help as well? If so do these letter have to be notarized?

And..

We honestly have been planning on getting married even before she left for the UK, and if I were to be granted the family permit we plan to marry in the UK really soon after, we were actually planning that she were to book for a civil wedding now (not necessarily pay for it right away of course since i am not with her yet) and we could include the booking statement if ever with our application. So not only are we really serious about our relationship but we just thought that this would further prove that what we have is "genuine" or "akin to marriage". And so we were thinking of stating these plans on the cover letter,in your opinion do you think this would be favorable? or would stating that we plan to marry once I arrive in the UK make the ECO decide that I should apply for a fiancee visa instead?

I honestly just wanted your point of view on this or if anyone has some advice it would also greatly appreciated..

again thank you!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


bueno926 said:


> Hello again Jrge! once again i would want to thank you for all the useful information you have provided, I've been gathering my supporting documents lately before i finally send out my application, i just still have an issue i am concerned about I hope you would be able to address:
> 
> Firstly with the list of documents I already have, since I actually moved in to her place we do not have leases or joint bills because all of those are addressed to the name of my partners mom, of course all would also be stated at the cover letter and the letter her mom composed but regardless,would you think letters from our friends and families explaining our relationship and stating that we have been together for more than 2 years help as well? If so do these letter have to be notarized?


If you feel that those letters will help your application, then go ahead and ask your friends to draft them and you get them notarized.



bueno926 said:


> And..
> 
> We honestly have been planning on getting married even before she left for the UK, and if I were to be granted the family permit we plan to marry in the UK really soon after, we were actually planning that she were to book for a civil wedding now (not necessarily pay for it right away of course since i am not with her yet) and we could include the booking statement if ever with our application. So not only are we really serious about our relationship but we just thought that this would further prove that what we have is "genuine" or "akin to marriage". And so we were thinking of stating these plans on the cover letter,in your opinion do you think this would be favorable? or would stating that we plan to marry once I arrive in the UK make the ECO decide that I should apply for a fiancee visa instead?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't know what ECO will take on this. Remember: they follow guidelines and not our feelings.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## bueno926 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello again Jrge!! been a while since i've visited the forums, anyway first and foremost I would want to thank you for all your help because i just got my EEA family permit (unmarried) approved!! So thank you so much you really helped me out a lot! I would just want some further clarification because I am a bit puzzled. I do intend to work as soon as I arrive in the UK, in fact I also did indicate at my application that I intend to work in the UK but do I actually have the right to work with just an EEA family permit? or should I need to apply for a residence permit first once I arrive in the UK? again thank you so much for all your support!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can work on your EEA family permit. You should then apply for residence card.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


bueno926 said:


> Hello again Jrge!! been a while since i've visited the forums, anyway first and foremost I would want to thank you for all your help because i just got my EEA family permit (unmarried) approved!! So thank you so much you really helped me out a lot! I would just want some further clarification because I am a bit puzzled. I do intend to work as soon as I arrive in the UK, in fact I also did indicate at my application that I intend to work in the UK but do I actually have the right to work with just an EEA family permit? or should I need to apply for a residence permit first once I arrive in the UK? again thank you so much for all your support!


I'm glad to hear this! 

Upon landing in the UK, you have full rights to seek and accept employment. If your EU-national partner is working, I recommend to apply for a Residence Card immediately.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## bueno926 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanx Joppa and Jrge! yes my EU- partner is currently working full-time, so the best option then would be to apply for a residence card immediately once I arrive? I have checked at the requirements for the application, is it okay to provide the same evidence I have provided in my application for the family permit when I apply for the residence card?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


bueno926 said:


> Thanx Joppa and Jrge! yes my EU- partner is currently working full-time, so the best option then would be to apply for a residence card immediately once I arrive? I have checked at the requirements for the application, is it okay to provide the same evidence I have provided in my application for the family permit when I apply for the residence card?


Yes, you should provide the same supporting documents and this time around include some of your partner's payslips.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## bueno926 (Nov 16, 2012)

thanx once again! my flight has been booked and i'll be leaving the country on may 5th.. I just wanted to know what to expect once i arrive in the UK and go through customs.. I honestly am pretty nervous on what questions they would ask me so i just wanted to get a better idea of what to expect.. And if they do ask me what would the purpose of my visit be and how long, is " to join my partner" (which also is what is stated in my family permit) and "6 months" a good answer? because I honestly plan on working and staying with my partner permanently to eventually settle with her in the UK.. thanks in advance!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


bueno926 said:


> thanx once again! my flight has been booked and i'll be leaving the country on may 5th.. I just wanted to know what to expect once i arrive in the UK and go through customs.. I honestly am pretty nervous on what questions they would ask me so i just wanted to get a better idea of what to expect.. And if they do ask me what would the purpose of my visit be and how long, is " to join my partner" (which also is what is stated in my family permit) and "6 months" a good answer? because I honestly plan on working and staying with my partner permanently to eventually settle with her in the UK.. thanks in advance!


It's normal to be nervous, just try to relax a bit.

At Border Control they are going to ask you for your partner, and maybe they will try to reach her. The next question would be the length of your stay, which by now you know is 6 months.

Tips: Don't bring any "exotic" animal based products, excessive cigarettes, dress neatly and be polite at all the times.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## leighb (Nov 28, 2011)

Just curious, Bueno926, I'm in a very similar situation as you (non-EU unmarried partner of EU national, arrived recently in the UK on an EEA family permit), and I'm curious if you could give an update on your situation. 

Have you applied for the residence card, and if so, has your COA arrived yet? Approximately how long did it take you to get it, and (most importantly!) does it allow you the right to work?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------

